# Glass Mantis - Pink Leopard Spots!



## Precarious (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, now both of mine are red. The blue one molted to subadult and now has pink leopard spots filled with powder blue.  

This is what it used to look like...







Now it looks like this...


























Check out the wing buds...


----------



## Precarious (Jun 28, 2011)

And this is the other one (pre-sub). As you can see there is some difference in the patterning and the other has more red in the eyes.


----------



## animalexplorer (Jun 28, 2011)

Love the color on this one! Beautiful close-ups.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 28, 2011)

Very interesting that even the wings are speckled, but I'm trying to figure out where that type of camouflage would come in handy out in the wild? I would think it would draw attention not detour it.


----------



## Precarious (Jun 28, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Very interesting that even the wings are speckled, but I'm trying to figure out where that type of camouflage would come in handy out in the wild? I would think it would draw attention not detour it.


Maybe they hang out on a flower with that patterning??? I have no idea, but Yen said it's not a common color morph. Interesting I ended up with 2 morphs from 2 different ooths. A friend of mine has a red one too.

I think it's strange one went red as a presub but it didn't hit the other till sub.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 28, 2011)

I think you should stop painting them babies :tt2:


----------



## Precarious (Jun 28, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> I think you should stop painting them babies :tt2:


Ssssshhhhhhh! Don't ruin it!

You know how long it took to paint them?!?!?! :angry:


----------



## Ryan.M (Jun 28, 2011)

These pics are beyond gorgeous Precarious, great job!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 28, 2011)

I had a "BRAIN STORM"(and I think I hurt myself), the reason their that pattern is so other predators will think their poisonous! :detective:


----------



## Idolofreak (Jun 28, 2011)

Cool spots!!! Those really DO look like leopard spots, but red rings with blue centers. REALLY cool mantids! If I had any spare cages &amp; spare money I'd buy some.


----------



## MantidLord (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm still stuck on why they're transparent. Usually creatures that are transparent live in the dark. Where are they originally from? Oh, and excellent pictures as always.


----------



## Arwen9 (Jun 28, 2011)

One word:

Awesome. B) 

I love the red and blue leopard spots. Here's hoping it'll last all the way to adult. I really want to see their wings if that color holds.


----------



## Precarious (Jun 28, 2011)

MantidLord said:


> I'm still stuck on why they're transparent. Usually creatures that are transparent live in the dark. Where are they originally from? Oh, and excellent pictures as always.


They're from Hong Kong. From what I understand it's dark there at night.


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow!!! Breath taking! Im suprised EVERYONE doesnt want one of these!


----------



## kitkat39 (Jun 29, 2011)

That's what I'm talkin about!


----------



## Christoph Röhrs (Jun 29, 2011)

The pictures are amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 29, 2011)

I have witnessed quite a few crab spiders that have bright colors and are sort of transparent, they are often on flowers.

I don't usually see them until I have already put my flowers into a vase, or until they attack my fingers.  Those beautiful colors probably help the mantis to blend in.

I could imagine those mantids with the red color, doing quite well on, or hanging from under, some of those flowers that have red and white speckled petals.


----------



## MantidLord (Jun 29, 2011)

Precarious said:


> From what I understand it's dark there at night.


Reeeaally?  They're still awesome. They are definitely on my "list". I do wish they grew a bit larger though, but still on the list regardless.


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jun 29, 2011)

Really nice.....


----------

